# Wire Wheel Repair and Restoration in AZ



## rick salcido (Jan 10, 2011)

I can repair and restore daytons, zeniths, old school true spokes and pretty much any wire wheel. If you need custom work done to your Wire Wheels, i can break them down for you and once the custom work is done then i can lace, re-true and seal your wheels. 

Call or text me with any questions or pricing.

Rick Salcido
(602) 465-7622


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

DATS WSUP!
CAN YOU FIX BENT LIPS/BARRELS?


----------



## rick salcido (Jan 10, 2011)

once the barrell is bent the only way to fix it is to replace it with a new barrell. give me a call


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

what the price to have a set of truspokes redone?

rechrome hubs, replace the outers and replace spokes. 14x7 rev and will they look a China wheel when its done?


----------



## rick salcido (Jan 10, 2011)

a rough estimate would be around 900.00 and the only part i would use from your wheels is the hub. Every other part (spokes, nipples and the outer) would all be manufactured, polished and chromed here in the U.S.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rick salcido_@Feb 6 2011, 09:46 AM~19800444
> *once the barrell is bent the only way to fix it is to replace it with a new barrell. give me a call
> *


DO YOU SELL RAW BARRELLS?


----------



## rick salcido (Jan 10, 2011)

i have raw outers. give me a call for pricing


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

are u the one advertizing on craigslist? i have a set of tru classics that need some love 900 sounds fair and your intown? dose this include lugnuts and adapters as well?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick salcido_@Feb 6 2011, 02:25 PM~19802468
> *i have raw outers. give me a call for pricing
> *


Do you carry 72 spoke barrels??are they punched here in Az?If they are how much??


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 7 2011, 05:19 PM~19811376
> *Do you carry 72 spoke barrels??are they punched here in Az?If they are how much??
> *


X2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rick salcido_@Feb 6 2011, 02:25 PM~19802468
> *i have raw outers. give me a call for pricing
> *


whats your location would like to check things out when i go up there to drop my car off at Marandas Customs


----------



## rick salcido (Jan 10, 2011)

The price I quoted is just to restore the wheels i dont have any accessories for the true spokes as far as spacers, lug nuts or caps.

as for my location and other questions asked. I am doing all the repairs, lacing wheels out of my home in Phoenix. I recently decided to start back up in January since i noticed a high demand for wire wheel repairs and custom builds. Currently i am having my old friend Joe dimple and pierce all of my outers in Los Angeles. In time and only if the demand is there then I will buy a building and start dimpling and piercing wheels here in Phoenix. I am here and I have the skills and the parts to build you an american made wire wheel with stainless steel spokes or I if you dont want to spend that kind of money then i can offer you a china wheel which i can also custom build for you. 

Thanks
Rick Salcido


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rick salcido_@Feb 10 2011, 08:26 AM~19835061
> *The price I quoted is just to restore the wheels i dont have any accessories for the true spokes as far as spacers, lug nuts or caps.
> 
> as for my location and other questions asked. I am doing all the repairs, lacing wheels out of my home in Phoenix. I recently decided to start back up in January since i noticed a high demand for wire wheel repairs and custom builds. Currently i am having my old friend Joe dimple and pierce all of my outers in Los Angeles. In time and only if the demand is there then I will buy a building and start dimpling and piercing wheels here in Phoenix. I am here and I have the skills and the parts to build you an american made wire wheel with stainless steel spokes or I if you dont want to spend that kind of money then i can offer you a china wheel which i can also custom build for you.
> ...


sounds good !


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Whats up Rick??? I can vouche for Rick's work. He does damn good work. He was a creator of a certain wire wheel back in the days. Gave a wheel company a good run for their money. Deeper pockets always win. Anyways Rick is a solid dude he will take care of you.
Alex


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 10 2011, 12:25 PM~19836648
> *Whats up Rick??? I can vouche for Rick's work. He does damn good work. He was a creator of a certain wire wheel back in the days. Gave a wheel company a good run for their money. Deeper pockets always win. Anyways Rick is a solid dude he will take care of you.
> Alex
> *


what wire wheel?


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 10 2011, 12:54 PM~19836835
> *what wire wheel?
> *


lacing the first china :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Feb 10 2011, 12:55 PM~19836849
> *lacing the first china :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Feb 10 2011, 12:55 PM~19836849
> *lacing the first china :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: Ill let Rick disclose that info.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 10 2011, 12:54 PM~19836835
> *what wire wheel?
> *


x2?????????????


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 10 2011, 12:25 PM~19836648
> *Whats up Rick??? I can vouche for Rick's work. He does damn good work. He was a creator of a certain wire wheel back in the days. Gave a wheel company a good run for their money. Deeper pockets always win. Anyways Rick is a solid dude he will take care of you.
> Alex
> *


he sure did,what up rick


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ahhhh shit bout time someone in az start poping wheels


----------



## rick salcido (Jan 10, 2011)

back in the early 90's i owned a wire wheel factory hidden in San Fernando California and only worked direct with most of the major wire wheel makers at that time. Between my Machinest and myself we came up with the tooling and the dyse to make the first hundred spoke 13x7 true knock off spindle wheel and also the first 20 inch hundred spoke true knock off wheel. toward the end of the 90's the market got flooded with China wheels and I bailed out before i went bankrupt like most major wire wheel companies did. I turned to my career of Civil Engineering and moved to Las Vegas were i helped design major roadways and housing developments in the Las Vegas area. As you all know the Economy hit all of us pretty hard so again I landed a job with a Civil Engineering Firm in Phoenix Arizona were i reside today. I love the sport of Lowriding and I love rolling on 13' also the passing of my close friend who always told me to never give up on the wire wheel.

thats my resume' hope it works for you.


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you "re-size" a set of 13x7, 100 spoke chinas to fit like Zeniths. I have a '95 Fleetwood & the chinas rub inside the rear skirts, Zeniths are just a bit smaller & don't rub. If you do that, what is the price per wheel? Thanks


----------



## rick salcido (Jan 10, 2011)

we would have to change out the outer with one that is dimpled and pierced with a more positive offset so the rim can clear your rear fender. you are looking at 170.00 since it would be made and chrome here in the States.


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

Whats up Rick!Heres a set of hundred spokes you built for me back in '99 when you had your shop on Espee street here in Bakers.


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rick salcido_@Feb 11 2011, 08:42 AM~19843671
> *we would have to change out the outer with one that is dimpled and pierced with a more positive offset so the rim can clear your rear fender. you are looking at 170.00 since it would be made and chrome here in the States.
> *


Sounds good, I'll be hitting you up soon. Thanks!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice and upfront answer, no BS use of winky smilies



> _Originally posted by rick salcido_@Feb 10 2011, 11:07 PM~19841883
> *back in the early 90's i owned a wire wheel factory hidden in San Fernando California and only worked direct with most of the major wire wheel makers at that time. Between my Machinest and myself we came up with the tooling and the dyse to make the first hundred spoke 13x7 true knock off spindle wheel and also the first 20 inch hundred spoke true knock off wheel. toward the end of the 90's the market got flooded with China wheels and I bailed out before i went bankrupt like most major wire wheel companies did. I turned to my career of Civil Engineering and moved to Las Vegas were i helped design major roadways and housing developments in the Las Vegas area. As you all know the Economy hit all of us pretty hard so again I landed a job with a Civil Engineering Firm in Phoenix Arizona were i reside today. I love the sport of Lowriding and I love rolling on 13' also the passing of my close friend who always told me to never give up on the wire wheel.
> 
> thats my resume' hope it works for you.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

price list?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How much to rebuild this 1 tru classic it needs a total rebuild it has missing spokes and the the dish has a dent or two


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD HOW MUCH TO REBUILD SOME 14 INCH ROADSTERS WITH NEW BARRELS


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Feb 11 2011, 08:44 AM~19843678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not Strange Brew before the graphics... I heard you bought it back. How true is that Tim?


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 15 2011, 01:57 PM~19876216
> *Not Strange Brew before the graphics... I heard you bought it back. How true is that Tim?
> *


very true,i did that car wrong by letting it go in the first place.it is now back at home with me where it can live out the rest of its days with dignity.


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)

TTT!! ANOTHER SET OF 14X7'S FOUR TIMES GOLD THAT RICK RESTORED FOR MY 68 IMPALA SHOW CAR-"GOLDEN TREASURE" RICK DOES GREAT WORK IN AZ./THUMBS UP TO RICK AND"VEIJITOS CAR CLUB!!"


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

I,VE TALKED WITH THE HOMIE GUERO FROM AZ CONNECTION ABOUT RICK AND HIS WORK,GUERO SAYS IT'S GOOD THEN I'LL COSIGN THAT..


602 Monte said:


> he sure did,what up rick


----------



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone know if Rick still working on wheels or have his updated contact info


----------



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

does anyone know if Rick is still in Phoenix area or have a contact number thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

highliner said:


> does anyone know if Rick is still in Phoenix area or have a contact number thanks


x2


----------



## Sacra63 (Jul 13, 2013)

X22


----------



## Rogernison (May 29, 2014)

*My Zenith wheels*

I have Zenith 15"x 8" 72 spoke cross lace wire wheels that I would like to have sealed to run tubeless tires.
They were manufactured 12-5-1979, they were not tubeless at that time.
I would like your location & approximate price to seal my wheels.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah Rick is still doing wheels I just sent him a set last week.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

623-581-8100 Rick


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone been in contact with or have a new number for Rick?


----------



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

henry36 said:


> Anyone been in contact with or have a new number for Rick?


6235818100 Ricks bad ass wheel builder ??


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

highliner said:


> 6235818100 Ricks bad ass wheel builder ??


I appreciate the help.


----------



## highliner (Feb 6, 2010)

henry36 said:


> I appreciate the help.


Welcome?


----------



## Sir Rich (Sep 26, 2019)

rick salcido said:


> I can repair and restore daytons, zeniths, old school true spokes and pretty much any wire wheel. If you need custom work done to your Wire Wheels, i can break them down for you and once the custom work is done then i can lace, re-true and seal your wheels.
> 
> Call or text me with any questions or pricing.
> 
> ...


I sent you a text with photo. How long will the response take?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Rick is building me a set now. He still does great work,


----------

